# My Vintage Dynamo Flashlight Collection



## vladman (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi everyone:
It's been three years since I posted on this forum, in that time I acquired more flashlights, so I decided to have a webpage so I can share my collection with you:

https://vintagedynamoflashlights.wordpress.com

enjoy!

vladman


----------



## magellan (Feb 13, 2016)

Very cool collection. I went thru every country. A very valuable and useful collection just from the standpoint of the history and technology.


----------



## bubble (Feb 13, 2016)

I love wind up lights!
This post is a treat...
Thank you.


----------



## magellan (Feb 13, 2016)

I've had a few over the years (I still have a hand cranked model bought at Eddie Bauer 7 or 8 years ago) but other than that I didn't know much about them. I thought it was very interesting.

I wonder if the technology has changed much over the years. I'm sure there's been refinements but the basic technology seems to be the same.


----------



## lightknot (Feb 13, 2016)

Nice collection!


----------



## Tone90 (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## donotgogentle (Jun 23, 2018)

.....


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 23, 2018)

2.5 is a 2 cell bulb. Most of the LED "bulb type" replacements are meant for 2 cell battery lights. You should be good.


----------



## donotgogentle (Jun 23, 2018)

......


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 23, 2018)

I cannot honestly say over zealous cranking won't generate more than the stated 0.1amps. But many LED 'bulb' replacements factor in the typical alkaline battery, which peaks at about 2 amps (according to Pololu-blog of understanding batteries).

Looks like the 432 is taylored to your light. Good site btw.


----------

